# hey Caseman-d



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, is that you there giving so much hell on the other case page? I known were you are comming from on these cheap off shore parts. If those guys just thought about what you are saying! army


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Mike,
Yes I admitt thats it's me. I get the feeling I'm not to well liked over there anymore. It just burns my buns! Want to thank you for your response, I wanted to say that after the response I got from a certain individual, but it wasn't my intention to turn it into a big brawl. Gets me is how upset they get when I reply to support local salvage yards and by USA. As the saying goes I can refuse most things but temptation.

caseman-d

PS: Wonder if I can liven things up here that way lol.


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

All's fair in love, war, and tractor parts. Personally, I'd go through Don L. first because he's close, convenient, and a good guy. If I needed fenders, pto or battery covers and he couldn't help, I'd buy their stuff. I've never met Cambo or John S, but I have met Don Rudolph and I like him too. I guess Don was jumped about advertising over there, but nothing has been said to these guys yet. I'd bet Don L. is just sitting back, smoking a cigarette, and taking it all in.


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

It's been my experience with John S, that everytime he opens his mouth or writes , he shows me just how smart he really is!!:furious: I was allways told people don't know how smart you are until you open your mouth, John S. proves my point.

What's that fellow on the Blue collar comedy say?" Hears your sign"


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Don L*

:smoking: I :smoking: just :smoking: quit:smoking: smoking :smoking: as :smoking: of :smoking: this:smoking: last:smoking: wed:smoking: .:dazed: :smoking: :dazed: .
Hope to  GETERDUN" .
Don L.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Congradulations DON, if can be a tough at times. I celebrated 3yrs on the 10th of Feb. I was smoking at least 2 packs aday. I quit cold turkey, I carried smokes with me in the daytime, but I left the lighter out in the pick-up. When I would get the urge I would smell it, stick it in my mouth and say to myself, is it worth it. I know you can do it. Just think how many more :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm you will be able to buy. Started to walk a couple of miles a day, that helped, it didn't take long before I started feeling better. I still get the urge today. :winky: :winky: :crazy:   :clap: :truth: :truth: I have faith in you.
One day at a time, some times it's one hour at a time.
caseman-d


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

That's good to hear. Buddy of mine quit cold turkey, and hasn't had any trouble with it for a little over a year. If you go to chewing gum, don't choke on it when you launch the LA down the track. Bazooka Joe and horsepower just don't mix. I have a Copenhagen habit, and I can see where it would take a pile of determination to leave it behind. Good luck.


----------

